# First post... Barrier Blue 66 conv, 4-sp, tri-power



## QB12 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello from Tulsa, OK - I just purchased a 66 Barrier Blue convertible, 4-speed, tri-power GTO (w/ PHS docs) that needs to be put back together. The car underwent a body-off rotisserie restoration about 3-4 years ago and the (non-original) 1966 389 was rebuilt and put back in the goat along with the Muncie 4-speed. Once the engine and tranny were dropped back in the car the work came to a stop (owner got very sick, multiple back surgeries, etc). The owner had ordered or rebuilt most of what was needed to complete the car. Here are a few details on what I have: Rebuilt tri-power, Re-upholstered buckets and rear bench, new carpet, new door panels, new conv top, rebuilt and repainted top frame, re-chromed bumpers, new badges, and much more. Things missing: front windshield, rebuilt dash (I have original), rebuilt or new gauges (I have originals), 4-speed linkage, hoses and belts, and some other miscellaneous. 
My dad had GTO's throughout my youth and he will be of much assistance, but I look forward to using you all as a resource as well. I have been a long time reader of many threads on this site and I am excited to have my own goat... no longer just an envious observer!
I am happy to provide more details from my GTO story but I have rambled long enough for now. 
My first question is regarding the front windshield. If I were to buy a used front windshield, what other GM "A Body" cars have a front windshield that would work on my goat? Is there any reason to avoid a used front windshield?
Thanks and God Bless.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

66 & 67 GM 2 door A bodys used the same windshield. Your choice is tinted or non tinted, usually, even non AC GTO's from the late '60's were optioned with a tinted windshield, though Of this era AND non AC, they will usually have non tinted side and back glass( at least cars from up north). Personally, I wouldn't mess with used glass, unless you are just trying to seal the car up for storage, as a project. It's very hard to find used front windshields that are sandpit & scratch free, and the tint band has not faded to another color. New front windshields are not that expensive. I've bought several windshields for my own keepers from Auto City Classics, had them date code them, then hauled them back home from MN to save on the shipping. I usually get up that way once or twice a year to visit relatives. Auto City Classics also ships a ton of new auto glass. If the car is never going to see a judged carshow, can buy new glass local from most any auto glass shop.

BTW, welcome to the forum, have a bunch of friends that way.


----------



## QB12 (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks ph. I've had a couple other people tell me today that a used front windshield is not worth the $ I would save. I will begin looking for a new one - I never thought about 'date coding' on a front windshield so I will consider that as most everything else on the car is period correct.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

x2 on Auto City Classic (ph:763-444-5880 or email [email protected]). I bought tinted for my '68 Lemans this spring for $125ish. They go to various auto shows and that is where I got mine, so I saved the shipping. You may want to find out if they hit any car shows in your area.


----------

